# My palm nailer is leaking air on the inside



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

it still works fine as far as driving nails but i have to keep disconnecting it to prevent the compressor from running all the time. 

It's a dewalt d51180. Should I open it to see if i can fix whatever's broken? Seems like maybe just an o-ring or something.

Or should I just junk it and buy a new one?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Fixed my own problem. For a reference : The inside of this thing is so simple, you would be hard pressed to screw it up. I took mine apart, wiped everything down, and regreased all the orings and gaskets using waterproof silicone grease (plumbing grease). There are only 4 pieces when you take it apart, so no sweat getting it to go back together.

Works great now!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations Alan
You are giving DIY a good name
Thanks for posting the procedure and the results.
.


----------

